
Haskell Programming (EARLY ACCESS) - MarcScott
https://gumroad.com/l/haskellbook?getthebook=Get+Haskell+Programming+now+from+Gumroad
======
akurilin
Pretty thrilled about this book.

There are rather few recent Haskell texts with beginners in mind, and Chris of
the
[https://github.com/bitemyapp/learnhaskell](https://github.com/bitemyapp/learnhaskell)
fame is probably one of the most qualified people out there to teach the
subject.

Anything that helps people get started and advance through the skillset is a
huge boon to the community.

------
jdeisenberg
Looks interesting. I realize you have only 75 pages so far, but a preview of a
page or two would help people make up their mind (especially at a US$59 price
point).

~~~
coolsunglasses
Hi, I'm the author.

I'm flattered (thank you OP!), but I didn't intend for this to be posted to HN
yet. I announced on Twitter where my followers know me and my work pretty
well.

I'll talk to my coauthor about what she thinks should go into a sample PDF and
see what we can get sorted.

Also, this was a direct link to the Gumroad page, there's more explanation and
background here: [http://haskellbook.com/](http://haskellbook.com/)

Edit: Another note regarding content. We have a lot more done than 75 pages.
We have almost half of a 500-600 page book completed, but we're waiting for
some last minute reviewers to finish sending feedback before releasing the
next batch of material.

Edit2: Sample is up on the site now, direct link at:
[http://haskellbook.com/images/sample_pdf_v1.pdf](http://haskellbook.com/images/sample_pdf_v1.pdf)

Hope the approach/style for learning Haskell appeals :)

